# New pre-sell Dragon's Blood & Pink Sugar



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everybody!

This pre-sell starts now and ends at midnight on the 14th. You'll be invoices shortly after that. I hope everyone has been enjoying their Fo/Eo's, I've had some really good feedback on them.

Ok, no more chit-chat (trying to build the suspense), our new FO's will be......Drum roll please...........

Dragon's Blood..........$17.00 lb or $16.50 lb when purchased in 5lb jug 

Pink Sugar...........$15.00 lb or $14.50 lb when purchased in 5lb jug.



Are you happy yet? This Dragon's Blood is very heavy & exotic, just like the one you've been asking for. I soaped it with goat milk and had no acceleration and it turned a lovely dark brown as it cured. I have to tell you that this one just gets better as it cures. This is a keeper. I knew you had high expectations for Dragon's Blood and I think this will deliever.

The Pink Sugar is dark brown when finished curing and sweet and lovely. The actual fragrance description is: 

T: Oriental floral, jasmine, lily, and vanilla

M: Sweet, vanilla, woody

B: Sweet, vanilla, woody, musk

I promise I smell Cotton Candy in the mix. There was no acceleration and I did use goat milk. 



These are the FO's I had the most requests for and I just believe you're going to be really pleased with both of them, so........get to ordering ya'll


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm excited! Okay Tamara, is there any plans for a omh like the one lillian used to sell? I fell in love with that one, and cannot find anything to compare to it. 

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

See you are doing such a good job, we just keep demanding more....so sorry...I know this is a lot of work, but when you find fo's that you are so darn happy with, you just don't want to deal with anyone else. And you provide such good service.

Sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you Sheryl :blush I just received a sample of OMH fom one company and I'm waiting for a sample from another. OOB I really like this one, but I'll reserve my opinion until I can soap it and the next one coming. I could get the OMH you're talking about, but the company requires at least a $500 order each time (that wouldn't be hard) and you have to order $10,000 a year. I'm just not sure yet that I can fulfill that yearly quota. I thought I'd try and feel our sells out and then see if I think I can make the amount. In the mean time, I am carefully looking for the OMH. Love Spell sample just arrived and I have a lovely Lilac in the works also!

Here's big news, I just made arangements to have my Signature Men's fragrance reversed analyzed. I'm really looking forward to sharing that one with everyone. I'm also looking forward to NOT paying $30 a lb for it like I do now!!!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I will wait patiently for a good OMH. I certainly don't want you to go out on a limb your not ready to climb on yet ha ha...trying to be funny there. So keep up the good work. I have some OMH, but it doesn't sell like the other, so maybe you can find one close to it. Just keep on keeping on girl.....

Sheryl


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

YAY!! I am so excited. I want 15 pounds of each please.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I love, love, love the DB and PS that Tamara soaped. Put me down for 5 pounds of each.
Global Gardens that Tamara sold is selling well. First day I had it out, I sold 2 (I set out 3 bars at a time). I think it will be a regular for me.
If Tamara can get that Gentelman's FO for (sustantially??) less than $30PP I would get 10pounds, its that good. Dorit


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I would buy the men's scent also.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:woohoo Kami, that's what I'm talking about!!!

It's been less than 24hrs and we've got over 40lbs of each ordered already!!!! dance:

We're doing great :handclap

Dorit, got you dwn for 5lbs of each. Glad you liked the samples. 

Planning on sending my signature man's scent off next week to be reversed analyzed. It's not going to be cheap to do, but I sell so much of this fragrance in soap, lotion & Smelly Jellys I can't do without it and I'm tired of paying $30 lb for it!!! I'm sure it will take a couple of weeks before they finish and send the sample for approval. I'll let you know as soon as it is done!!!!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Regarding the OMH, the one that Elements Bath and Body sells is very similar to Lillian's, but isn't as strong. I'm still working through what's left of my stash, but will need a replacement in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi. Tamera, Put me down for 5 lbs each! Thank you!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Got it Betty, 5lbs of each. I appreciate your order!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Tamera, I would like to order one of each of these. Please use [email protected] for my invoice.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Tamera, I will take 2 pounds of each. Thanks!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank You Peggy Sue & Anita, I have your orders written down


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you again, Tamera, for doing this.

I would like 5 lbs of pink sugar and 1 lb. of dragon's blood, please.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

You're so welcome Michele, I have you down for 5lb of Pink Sugar and 1lb of Dragon's Blood


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thought you'd like an update on how we're doing, and the update is GREAT!!!!!! So far Dragon's Blood 74lb and Pink Sugar 59lb and we still have 7 days to go before the sale closes. Keep up the good work! If you haven't had a chance to get in on this sell, you still have time.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This makes me so happy! I love it when a plan works out! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Tamera,
I will take two pounds of the pink sugar...
You can paypal me at [email protected].. if you need more info, just pm me... thanks... would be shipping to Michigan


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Put me down for two lbs of Dragons Blood, might get more depends on how much soap I get sold by closing


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

I would like a pound of each, what do I need to do?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Just wait until the sell closes on the 14th and I'll start billing for the FO's. When it comes in and I have it bottled and ready to ship I will bill you for shipping and when that is received, it will ship out. Glad to have you join our pre-sell.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

2Sticks said:


> Just wait until the sell closes on the 14th and I'll start billing for the FO's. When it comes in and I have it bottled and ready to ship I will bill you for shipping and when that is received, it will ship out. Glad to have you join our pre-sell.


Sounds great. How do I get my info to you?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll send a PayPal invoice for the FO's to your email as listed here on the forumn. If you want me to use another email addy, please PM me with the one I should use and your full name and shipping address. The Oils have to go out by FexEx so it has to be a physical address.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

That's great! Thanks! dance:


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

The deadline is quickly approaching. This sell closes this Thursday the 14th. Please make sure to get in on this sell if you haven't already and think you might like either of these fragrances. If you're still not sure as to the quality of these FO's, you are welcome to ask Vicki about them, she has smelled samples of both after they were soaped.
Thanks


----------

